
EcoHelmet – A folding, recyclable helmet for bike share - gurnick
http://www.ecohelmet.com/
======
scblock
We're better off giving up pretending that you can't ride a bike without a
helmet, and fix our infrastructure. The feeling of being unsafe on the road is
not because you're not wearing a plastic (or paper, in this case) hat. It's
cars.

~~~
gurnick
good point - are you more worried about the cars with drivers or without?

